# BIETE "Rolle der Auferstehung"  auf Server/Fraktion eurer Wahl



## Azoran93 (21. September 2012)

Hallo ich biete euch *"Rolle der Aufstehung"*



Eure PN an mich bitte mit folgenden Informationen:


*-Wunschserver/Fraktion

-battlenet-email + vorname
oder: charname + servername

*
_Besitzer einer gametimecard, die sofort nach erhalt der rolle eingelöst wird, werden bevorzugt behandelt._






*
Werbt einen Freund:*

Biete per PN anfragen. 
Eure Vorteile zusätzlich zu den Boni: Startgold, Taschen , erfahrene Unterstützung

lg Azoran


----------



## Azoran93 (23. September 2012)

wieder rolle am start


----------



## Azoran93 (24. September 2012)

heute wieder eine rolle verfügbar
einfach pn me mit Server/Fraktion + battlenet email + *vornamen* mit dem ihr euch auf battle net registriert habt


----------



## picknicka (26. September 2012)

Hätte Interesse 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/200783-suche-rolle-der-auferstehung-zuluhed-allianz/


----------



## Azoran93 (26. September 2012)

@ über mir 

rolle geht morgen raus


----------



## Azoran93 (28. September 2012)

PS: Heut abend wieder eine Rolle verfügbar


----------



## Azoran93 (30. September 2012)

wieder rolle am start
/update


----------



## Azoran93 (3. Oktober 2012)

neuer tag - neue chance auf die rückkehr einer legende


----------



## -Marnuk- (4. Oktober 2012)

erledigt


----------



## Azoran93 (11. Oktober 2012)

-Marnuk- schrieb:


> erledigt






wieder rolle am start!


----------

